
Dprof – Distributed System Profiling and Tracing [pdf] - ch
http://www.scs.stanford.edu/14au-cs244b/labs/projects/manish_pandey.pdf
======
im_down_w_otp
Distributed system tracing:

[http://www.erlang.org/doc/man/erlang.html#trace-3](http://www.erlang.org/doc/man/erlang.html#trace-3)

Distributed system profiling:

[http://www.erlang.org/doc/man/cprof.html](http://www.erlang.org/doc/man/cprof.html)

[http://www.erlang.org/doc/man/eprof.html](http://www.erlang.org/doc/man/eprof.html)

[http://www.erlang.org/doc/man/fprof.html](http://www.erlang.org/doc/man/fprof.html)

Nice higher level abstractions of both:

[https://github.com/massemanet/eper](https://github.com/massemanet/eper)

~~~
ch
This is a nice set of links. I've been building a set of Mesos frameworks
lately, and having tools to see the shape of the distributed work would be
wonderful. Definitely some ideas here to copy!

